# abdominal pains after BD at 6DPO??? update BFP!!!!!pic



## kayla's mommy

so last night i had dinner but after i felt like if i was gonna throw it back up. last night me and the husband :sex:and when he was on my breast (sorry TMI) it kinda hurt. i couldnt not sleep for some reason so i got up early. my temp keeps rising i dont know if thats good or bad. slight cramping. is anybody else experiencing this or is this in my head.:shrug:


most recent. tonight me and my hubby did the do. after i had really bad abdominal pains. i went to the bathroom and alot of his :spermy: came drippin out. does anybody knows what this mean, the pain stopped after i went to pee.

UPDATE!!! so today i am 7 DPO. i got sore nipples still but it only comes at night! weird. so tired today i had to take a nap:sleep:. i kept smelling this strong smell in the kitchen, but no body else smelled it, running all over trying to find what the smell was coming from. still feeling slight cramping on and off. :sick:nausea still there. when i take my temp in the morning i have so much saliva its trying to drip out of my mouth, and i cant stop drinking fluids, and my temp did go a tad down but still over coverline. u can check my chart for yourself and tell me what you think.


UPDATE!!! 8DPO  today i woke up this morning and temp went up, i have a little pain on my right boob by my armpit. feeling like im catching a cold. sore thought and having a lot of saliva, if this is not my month then my mind and body are playing tricks on my. check my chart plz.


----------



## maaybe2010

I'm 6DPO too :flower:

I've only had a few 'feelings' in my belly, it's almost like gas.
That's normal for me though so :shrug:

I'm been for a wee four times already today and only had one drink. . . 
I dunno if that's more than normal. . . ?

xx


----------



## kayla's mommy

yeah ive had that to. and alot of bloating. fx for the both of us. oh and i keep getting creamy discharge


----------



## maaybe2010

Yep!

:dust:


----------



## kayla's mommy

thanks i really hope this is our month


----------



## xLuciax

sounds good kaylas mommy! I started getting cramping from 5dpo and uterus stretching sensations from about 13 dpo it could be bit early for sickness though but its possible! ;)


----------



## kayla's mommy

thanks lucix i really hope it is it. im not getting my hopes up to much because i dont want to get disappointed to bad if the witch decides to show.


----------



## momtoaz

Your chart looks great and cramping at this time is a good sign. GL!


----------



## kayla's mommy

thanks!!! i really hope so. i have been getting nausea off and on still and now im getting little swinges in my abdomen. i got 3 sharp little pains in my abdomen today to, real quick but strong enough that i feel it.[-o&lt;.


----------



## kayla's mommy

plz read the update on first post and tell me what to do.


----------



## xLuciax

kayla's mommy said:


> so last night i had dinner but after i felt like if i was gonna throw it back up. last night me and the husband :sex:and when he was on my breast (sorry TMI) it kinda hurt. i couldnt not sleep for some reason so i got up early. my temp keeps rising i dont know if thats good or bad. slight cramping. is anybody else experiencing this or is this in my head.:shrug:
> 
> 
> most recent. tonight me and my hubby did the do. after i had really bad abdominal pains. i went to the bathroom and alot of his :spermy: came drippin out. does anybody knows what this mean, the pain stopped after i went to pee.

Did you orgasm at all? I get those pains after orgasm around a week before I'm due on


----------



## kayla's mommy

yes i did orgasim but it wasnt till after he did that i got the pain. it didnt last to long. but hopefully its nothing bad.


----------



## xLuciax

Definatly sounds like after orgasm cramps it's cause of were the cervix is are you due on anytime soon? That's not to say u will cone on cause I got them this time around even when I was pregnant


----------



## kayla's mommy

im due for AF on the 19th so next monday.


----------



## xLuciax

have you ever got them before the pains? Without fail I get them a week before AF like mild cramping for about 2 minutes


----------



## kayla's mommy

i have never got them before. this was something totally new.


----------



## kayla's mommy

pppplllleeeeeaaaaaasssseeee let it be this month


----------



## daisy74

*Hello,Your chart looks good!!! I am now 9dpo and for days my cm was creamy today was more watery,I dont know I am driving myself NUTS lol...DH says cervix is closed and in between soft and hard and semi high so we will see....HOPE WE ALL GET OUR BFP!!!! BABYDUST!!!!!*


----------



## kayla's mommy

thanks, wish i knew what to look for when checking my cervix. i cant feel anything. i couldnt even feel my strings when i had an iud in.


----------



## daisy74

kayla's mommy said:


> im due for AF on the 19th so next monday.

I am also due for af on the 19th,...HOPE we both get BFP!!!!!!!!


----------



## kayla's mommy

really, when do plan on testing. before or after your period. i dont want to test to early cause im afraid of getting that:bfn:


----------



## aragornlover8

Fx'd for you! :hugs:


----------



## kayla's mommy

thanks!!!


----------



## momtoaz

Read your update, sounds VERY promising. It is early, but to be honest if I had the symptoms you had I'd be testing!! GL and hope this is your bfp!


----------



## kayla's mommy

thanks, i will probably test on Friday because im afraid to test to early.

im hoping that these symptoms are not just in my head.


----------



## kayla's mommy

praying that this is my month.


----------



## momtoaz

kayla's mommy said:


> thanks, i will probably test on Friday because im afraid to test to early.
> 
> im hoping that these symptoms are not just in my head.

Good for you!!:winkwink:


----------



## kayla's mommy

thanks


----------



## brittanylee12

good luck girls! :) im 8DPO, af also due on the 20th , and i got a faint positive this morning !! on a dollar store test, trying not to get my hopes up tho, i have the papers to go get my blood work im just waiting just incase lol


----------



## Anxious5

Good luck and lots of baby dust to all!!!1


----------



## kayla's mommy

lucky that you got a faint positive at 8 dpo. i want to:test: but im so terrified :wacko:


----------



## mandy121

hi kayla im 9dpo today and i tested other day and put it her ebut think it was neg but then yesterday my temp went below coverlone and today went up again so i hope it was implanting and i got cramps come and go and sore boobs lol and creamy discharge , hope its signs lol .. how u today hun xxx


----------



## kayla's mommy

im doing ok. this 2 week wait is killing the crap out of me. i dont know if im having symptoms or just getting sick because i have to wait to find out if it is my month or not.the symptoms that i have are just all off and on. so im still thinking its in my head.


----------



## kayla's mommy

so today i will be doing my update later on i just barley woke up. i have this thing stuck in my throat and my temp went down a tad but still over cover line.


----------



## kayla's mommy

caved in a took a test at 9dpo. i know its early but couldnt help it. i got a vvv faint line, will test in a couple more days to see again.


----------



## momtoaz

kayla's mommy said:


> caved in a took a test at 9dpo. i know its early but couldnt help it. i got a vvv faint line, will test in a couple more days to see again.

wow! That's great!! I'm sure it's just the start of your bfp!! Can't wait to see the pics!:winkwink:


----------



## kayla's mommy

the next test i take i will put up pics. the line didnt show up on the pics so i throw it away.


----------



## kayla's mommy

ok so took another test this morning, before i took the test though i looked at it closely and you can already see the lines. so the result i got yesterday wasnt a faint positive it was a :bfn: and this morning test at 10 dpo was also a :bfn: is it still positive that i can get a positive later on, am i just testing to early?


----------



## momtoaz

kayla's mommy said:


> ok so took another test this morning, before i took the test though i looked at it closely and you can already see the lines. so the result i got yesterday wasnt a faint positive it was a :bfn: and this morning test at 10 dpo was also a :bfn: is it still positive that i can get a positive later on, am i just testing to early?

Every woman is different and get their positives at different times, some not til after a missed AF. What test did you use? With your first how early did you get your bfp?


----------



## kayla's mommy

with my first pregnancy i wasnt trying so i dont know but i think i was already a month or so when i found out. and this time i used the early answer brand test.


----------



## kayla's mommy

oh and another thing, last night i felt what was like painful cramps lasted for about 10 to 15 minutes was that implantation pain?


----------



## momtoaz

kayla's mommy said:


> with my first pregnancy i wasnt trying so i dont know but i think i was already a month or so when i found out. and this time i used the early answer brand test.

Is early answer, FRER? If so I like FRER it's pretty reliable imo. Hang in there, you're still pretty early for a bfp.:hugs:


----------



## kayla's mommy

thanks ill test again in a few more days


----------



## kayla's mommy

I just took another test today and got a :bfp:


----------



## kayla's mommy

i still cant believe it.


----------



## momtoaz

Congrats hun!!! Did you post a pic??


----------



## kayla's mommy

you can see it better in person. trust me its there. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







041410234350.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 125


----------



## emilyandkai

big congrats! xxx


----------



## ttc_elle

Congratulations!


----------



## kayla's mommy

thank you but i kinda dont believe it.


----------



## momtoaz

I totally see that line!!! COngrats!!


----------



## danapeter36

omgosh! congrats! i see that line so clear! well done! wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Jemao

That's so cool, have been following this thread from the start.

I am 12 dpo but bfn's so far but I too have the same boob pain, super sore throat and get sickness in waves.

So pleased for you. Hope my weeks ends as good as yours x


----------



## kayla's mommy

i am kinda still in denial until the day my period is supposed to come.


----------



## My bo bo

Congratulations :)


----------



## kayla's mommy

thanks


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I see the line too! Congrats


----------



## darkNlovely

congrats-I am terrified to test before my period is due!


----------



## kayla's mommy

thanks, i took that test yesterday afternoon after getting a negative in the morning, i also got a negative this morning, is it that its not detecting in my morning urine.


----------



## kayla's mommy

never been so happy to get sore boobs


----------



## CandyApple19

congrats! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Anxious5

:happydance: Congrats :happydance:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congrats!!!!! :dance:


----------



## Sandie_Cali

:happydance: !!!!! Congrats !!!!! :happydance:


----------



## kayla's mommy

thanks eveybody


----------



## xLuciax

Congrats!!! Hope u get ur little Peruvian prince this time round xxx


----------

